# Sperm aspiration and extraction



## pamannette (Jun 18, 2013)

i HAVE A PHYSICIAN THAT DID A SPERM ASPIRATION AND EXTRACTION ON A PATIENT WHOSE WIFE WAS AT A FERTILITY CLINIC WAITING FOR IN-VITRO TO BE DONE. HER PHYSICIAN COULD FIND NO SPERM AND SENT THE HUSBAND TO OUR OFFICE FOR HAVE THE ASPIRATION AND EXTRACTION. I NEED HELP WITH THE CODES!


----------



## TWinsor (Jun 18, 2013)

would S4028 work if not I see an unlisted code....


----------



## laurenb27 (Jun 18, 2013)

Our office uses the unlisted code 55899


----------



## pvacanti (Jun 24, 2013)

Our office uses the unlisted code 55899 also.


----------

